# Problème syncro après déplacement photothèque



## devy (30 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Pour déplacer ma photothèque j'en ai fais une copie sur une partition puis je l'ai déclaré comme photothèque système. Par défaut cette manip désactive la synchronisation iCloud de la photothèque, et je l'ai donc réactivé. Le problème est qu'iCloud considère qu'il s'agit de nouvelles photos et voudrait tout resynchroniser, et je n'ai pas la place puisque toutes les photos y sont déjà ! ( forfait 50Go , la bibliothèque en fait 38Go ).

J'ai donc repassé la photothèque originale en système mais rien n'y fait, iCloud veut tout resynchroniser.. 

Avez vous une solution ?

Merci.


----------



## devy (30 Septembre 2017)

Solution proposée par l'assistance Apple :

Prendre le forfait 200 Go le temps de la resyncro puis redescendre en 50 Go. Apple m'offrant m'offrant la différence de tarif. Je ne suis pas à 2 euros près mais le geste symbolique est appréciable.

Upload en cours. Déjà 5Go de passé ( merci à la 4g parce que avec mon adsl anémique j'en avais pour 2 semaines .. )
Et en effet l'espace utilisé sur le cloud ne parait pas augmenter signe les photos semblent écraser les "anciennes" qui sont identiques .. 

A suivre.


----------



## devy (2 Octobre 2017)

Après un forfait 4G bien entamé, la syncro est terminée.
En revanche toutes les photos des albums partagés ont disparues et sont en cours de téléchargement.

Cela m'amène à une question : ou sont stockés ces albums partagés ? 

Merci


----------

